# Urine Drug Screen - What icd-9 code



## gepp

What icd-9 code can I use for a urine drug screen?  We get sample from patient and then it is send to a lab for results.  These are for mainly done for teenagers  by the parents to check for possiblity of being on drugs.
Thanks


----------



## jccoder

What about V71.89 Observation and evaluation for other specified suspected conditions.


----------



## racheleporterwilliams

if the physician does not give a dx and since these patients are being screened, perhaps use a screening vcode like V79.8...since drug abuse is a mental d/o...remember it's a urine drug *screen*



gepp said:


> What icd-9 code can I use for a urine drug screen?  We get sample from patient and then it is send to a lab for results.  These are for mainly done for teenagers  by the parents to check for possiblity of being on drugs.
> Thanks


----------



## Kris Cuddy

Agree with V71.89. Great sleuthing~

Kris


----------



## tonyapoe

Actually I found V70.4 Exam for medicolegal reasons but that excludes if after an accident, assault, or rape.


----------



## kpatrician

*Urine Drug Screen*

I used V72.69 "Laboratory examination (encounters for blood and urine testing), Other laboratory examination" for the urine or blood being sent to an outside testing lab.


----------



## amorris07

i work at a pathology lab, and you shouldn't use the V72.69 code, unless you are billing for the labs work, you should use V70.4.


----------



## lkspitz

*ICD9-CM for urine drug screen*

From National Government Services Comments and responses re LCD

Comment: Several commenters requested use of drug testing for patients who are opioid dependent because of long term use of opioids for chronic pain.

Response: Those patient for whom illicit drug use is being monitored as an overall treatment for their iatrogenic opioid dependence should use code: V71.09. The diagnosis of opioid dependence should be coded as a secondary diagnosis. For patients who are not opioid dependent and for whom the provider simply wants to screen for other illicit drug use in the absence of any signs and symptoms, this is not a screening that is covered by Medicare.

Comment: Several commenters requested ICD9-CM codes for all of the various drug dependencies for which a patient may receive treatment and require urine testing.

Response: The coding convention that the policy has adopted, is that V71.09 be used to support the medical necessity for those patients being monitored in a drug treatment program. The specific code for the drug dependents should be listed as a secondary diagnosis code, but these are not listed in the policy. Clarifying language has been added to the policy to make this coding convention more explicit.


----------

